
Change Your Password to a Pin, Says Microsoft - Corrado
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/04/04/next-windows-10-update-to-recommend-users-change-passwords-for-pins
======
Corrado
I guess this could work but I have lots of questions. What happens when your
hardware changes (new RAM, upgraded CPU, etc.)? How would this work with
"virtual" desktops (AWS Workspaces, etc.)? Does your Office365 account follow
suite or do you continue to use a password there?

I'm all for getting rid of passwords there just seems to be a lot of holes in
this abstraction.

